# SAN Lorenzo mit charmantem italienischem Akzent



## aqua2104 (11 Juli 2013)

Im März rief mich eine Firma an mit Honigstimme: *SAN Lorenzo mit charmantem italienischem Akzent*, man wolle mir ein einmaliges Probierpacket von* Bio-Erzeugnissen* zusenden, das mir die Möglichkeit geben wird, da ich ja dann die Waren kenne, bei ihnen zu bestellen. trinken Sie Kaffee? verwenden Sie Olivenöl ? usw usw. waren die Fragen, möchten Sie das Probierpacket im Wert von 71,11 Euro als einmalige Gelegenheit kostenlos erhalten? Ach, man soll ja nicht immer das Schlimmst denken... Am nächsten Tag kam ein Anruf, ob das richtig sei, dass ich das Probepacket bestellt hätte "JA" Das Packet kam, mitten während meines Umzuges und ich habe mich zunächst nicht weiter darum gekümmert. Dann als die beiliegende Rechnung nicht bezahlt wurde, weil ich ja hoffte, es wäre ein Irrtum, ging der Telefonterror los: täglich mehrmals rief die italienische Firma an und erklärte mir, dass ich bestellt habe und zahlen müsse. jetzt, nachdem auch ein Inkassobüro eine Mahnung gesendet hat, habe ich sowohl im Internet als auch bei der Polizei recherschiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, ich muss zahlen! Das habe ich nun gestern getan und hoffe, hiermit wenigstens irgend wem anderen helfen zu können, der vielleicht schon bestellt hat aber binnen 14 Tagen noch abbestellen oder dann auch die Ware einfach nicht annehmen kann. Das sind die einzigen Chancen diesen Fehler noch zu korrigieren. Die Polizistin am Telefon sagte, ihrer Erfahrung nach wären derartige Firmen juristisch abgesichert und würden es derart gestalten, dass sie letztlich Recht bekämen.
Hier noch einige Daten:
Auf zB der Kaffeedose steht 250g (Preis übrigens mehr als 10 Euro) *San Lorenzo, Pieve di Teco - Italia in Via Galileo Ferraris, 12, 10040 Druento Italia*,
die Telefonnummer habe ich leider nicht parat. Natürlich bin ich irgendwann nicht mehr ans Telefon gegangen aber es klingelte mehrmals täglich - TERROR


----------



## Teleton (11 Juli 2013)

> Die Polizistin am Telefon
> 
> sagte, ihrer Erfahrung nach wären derartige Firmen juristisch abgesichert und würden es derart gestalten, dass sie letztlich Recht bekämen.


Sorry aber das ist völliger Unsinn.
Ersten müßte die Gegenseite einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag beweisen. Zweitens wäre ein Vertrag wegen der erzählten Märchen anfechtbar. Drittens wäre zu prüfen ob die Burschen überhaupt eine ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung verwenden. Nur dann wird die 2-Wochenfrist gestartet. Viertens könnte man den Burschen für den Fall einer Klage eine Widerklage auf Unterlassung wegen dem Telefonanruf androhen.
Selbst wenn die Gegenseite den Anrufer als Zeugen aufmaschieren läßt wird es dem schwerfallen glaubhaft darzulegen warum er sich an das Telefont noch erinnern kann. Eine Aufzeichnung dürfte nur dann verwendet werden wenn Du vorher der Aufnahme zur Verwendung als Beweismittel zugestimmt hast.




> ...habe ich sowohl im Internet
> 
> als auch bei der Polizei recherschiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, ich muss zahlen!


Wo im Internet hast Du eine Zahlungspflicht ermittelt? Wo steht so ein Unsinn?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2013)

Spammerei für "Bioerzeugnisse" im Zusammenhang mit "San Lorenzo" ist schon länger bekannt
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...te-aus-Italien&p=279418&viewfull=1#post279418


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juli 2013)

Mit diesen Spammern hatte ich auch bereits mehrfach das Vergnügen. So alle 6 Monate kommt Anruf: "Gutten Tagg, kennen Sie unsere Bio-Produkte?" "Nein, ich möchte die Bio-Produkte von San Lorenzo nicht kennenlernen. Nein, ich möchte nicht mehr durch Anrufe von San Lorenzo belästigt werden."


----------



## Meggi (3 Oktober 2014)

San Lorenzo belästigt sehr viele Menschen. Vor allem die Firma hört mit dem Terror nicht mehr auf! Man kann noch so oft sagen, dass man keine Anrufe mehr erhalten möchte, aber trotzdem wird immer wieder angerufen. Habe sogar über die Frizzbox die ital.Telefonnummer gesperrt, selbst dann wird wieder unter einer anderen Nr. angerufen usw. Keine AHNUNG WAS MAN NOCH DAGEGEN TUN KANN!


----------



## Hippo (3 Oktober 2014)

Jedesmal wenn einer anruft bestellen und dann widerrufen und mitteilen daß die Waren am xx.xx.xx um xx.xx Uhr nach Terminbestätigung abgeholt werden können.
Soll schon geholfen haben.
Oder einfach dickes Fell zulegen. Weiter als "hier ist San L......" kommen die bei mir nicht und es ist wortlos aufgelegt.


----------



## sparfuchs1489 (17 Dezember 2015)

Habe heute, kurz vor Weihnachten, wieder einen Anruf von FA. San Lorenzo bekommen. Wollen die wissen, wer im Urlaub ist? Einbrecher?


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2015)

^Nein, sie wollen wissen, wem sie ihre Waren andrehen können bzw. wollen dir mitteilen :



> Wir informieren unsere freundliche Kundschaft , dass vom 24/12/2015 zum 03/01/2016 unsere Firma auf Grund der Weihnachtsferien geschlossen bleibt. Die Bestellungen bitten wir Sie bis *13/12/2015* eingehen zu lassen, um eine rechtzeitige Auslieferung garantieren zu können.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2015)

Die San-Lorenzo-Verticker haben bei Antispam eine ellenlange Krankenakte (s. Link weiter oben).

Die haben unseres Wissens noch nie jemanden verklagt, der die Rechnung nach dem als kostenlos beworbenen Probepaket nicht bezahlt hat. Selbst wenn: die wären absolut chancenlos. S. dazu die Ausführungen von Teleton oben.


----------



## Angelika/B (3 November 2016)

Telefonterror nachdem wir das Angebot abgelehnt haben. Mindestens 15 Anrufe folgten danach.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 November 2016)

Lies mal:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefon_Konfiguration

Bei Telekom-VoIP-Anschlüssen kann man übrigens direkt im Kundencenter unerwünschte Nummern blocken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 November 2016)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Lies mal:
> https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefon_Konfiguration
> 
> Bei Telekom-VoIP-Anschlüssen kann man übrigens direkt im Kundencenter unerwünschte Nummern blocken.





			
				San Lorenzo-Spammer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum du wolle nix gutte Biosache aus Italie kaufe


Genau. Ich habe dort bereits drei Rufnummern der San-Lorenzo-Spammer gelistet - zwei aus Italien und eine aus Frankreich!


----------



## Sandy1988 (17 Januar 2017)

Auch mich hat vor ein paar Tagen diese Firma "San Lorenzo" angerufen und ich habe der Lieferung (zum Glück) nicht zugestimmt . 

Daher werde ich seither täglich mindestens 5-10 mal angerufen . Aber nicht nur aus Italien, sondern auch aus Schweden / Finnland / Großbritannien / Venezuela, ...! Ich weiß leider nicht woher sie die wissen, aber die haben schon beim ersten Mal direkt auf meiner Handynummer angerufen .


----------



## robi (25 Januar 2017)

Danke. All die Antworten haben mir geholfen ein Bild von Lorenzo und Co zu machen.
Wenn künftig diese Stimme am Telefon ist lege ich sofort auf.


----------



## Opgepast (24 März 2017)

Firma Lorenzo aus Italien, hat gerade bei mir angerufen. Eine honigsüsse Stimme kannte meine Name und fragte ob sie mit mir verbonden war. Sie stellte sich vor als Firma Lorenzo aus Italien. Habe direct aufgehangen. Und in Internet über diese Betrügerbande gelesen. Was ist das für eine Haltung von der Polizei auszusagen, dass die Firma gerechtlich abgesichert ist. Wo bleibt der ehrliche Bürger.
Vielen Dank, all die Menschen, die jetzt gewarnt haben für Telefonterror.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Ich werde zwar nicht von der Firma San Lorenzo mit Werbeanrufen zugesch... Bei mir ist es seit einer Woche die "deutsche Familienversicherung". Jeden Tag mindestens ein mal bimmelt mein Telefon und ein Herr mit bayerische Akzent erzähl mir ich hätte im Internet mein Interesse an einer Familienversicherung kundgetan. Ähh neee habe ich nicht!! Ich geh schon gar nicht mehr ans Telefon wenn es klingelt.


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2017)

Ein Fall für die Fritzbox...


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Helf mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge, wie meinst du das konkret?


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ein Fall für die Fritzbox...


https://avm.de/ratgeber/telefonieren-und-faxen/unerwuenschte-anrufer-sperren/


> Lassen Sie sich von sogenannten „Cold Calls“ (Anrufe, die Sie kalt – also unvorbereitet – erwischen) nicht überwältigen. Auf Ihrer FRITZ!Box können Sie ganz bequem eine Sperre für solche Anrufe einrichten. Erstellen Sie Rufsperren für ankommende Anrufe und fügen Sie wiederkehrende, unerwünschte Rufnummern zu dieser Regel hinzu.


----------



## LexiKon (4 Mai 2017)

Ok, das habe ich bisher nicht gewusst, das es so was geht. Danke für die schnelle Info


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2017)

Ich hab das bei einem hartnäckigen ColdCaller mit einer Weiterleitung zu seiner eigenen Firma realisiert. Er hat dann immer bei sich selbst angerufen. Da hat er schnell aufgegeben.


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2017)

Es geht noch besser ...
Rufumleitung auf z.B. dieses Soundfile auf dem AB





Aber der mit der eigenen Firma ist auch gut.
Ist nur doof daß Du nur 30 Umleitungen einrichten kannst.
Mittlerweile aber geht auch ein nicht limitiertes Telefonbuch. Das "verbraucht" nur eine der 30 Umleitungen


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2017)

ach,  und das wird wie eingerichtet? 
aber bisher reicht es noch bei mir


----------



## Sebbi (4 Mai 2017)

Jo... I glaub der monn hot recht... Wer recht hot muas an lita zoin...


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ach,  und das wird wie eingerichtet?


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2017)

hmm das Menü kenne ich so noch nicht. Muss mal schauen, ob Kabel schon das Menü für die Fritz Box aktiviert hat. 

Dankeschön


----------



## pascha (8 Mai 2017)

SAN LORENZO

die machen munter weiter, auch heute wollte ein netter Herr mit charmanten Akzent meine Aufmerksamkeit auf die ligurischen Bauern richten.

Er wollte doch unbedingt ein JA von mir hören.

Ob ich schon mal etwas von Ligurien gehört habe, ob mein Name richtig ist usw.

Ich war genauso freundlich, gab kein Ja von mir, informierte ihn, dass meine Nummer  auf der Robinsonliste steht und ich keine Werbeanrufe wünsche und beendete freundlich aber bestimmt das Gespräch.


----------



## BETRUG-alert (22 Juni 2017)

Ich wohne in Tirana, Albanien und leztes Jahr hab ich für 2 Monaten bei einer Call Center gearbeitet. Es war ein albanisches Firma und sie sagten uns,dass wir für San Lorenzo in Italien arbeiten und dass es gibt auch italiener die nach Deutschland anrufen um diese Produkte zu verkaufen.
!!!Es ist alles ein BETRUG!!!
Sie sagen dass alles frei ist und dass sie nicht zu bezahlen mochten, wenn die produkte nicht gut schmecken bla bla bla aber fur jedes Verkauf bezahlt die Firma an die Arbeiter hier in Albanien ein Bonus.

Wenn sie nochmal anrufen werden, kaufen sie die Produkte nicht.

Und entschuldigung fur mein Deutsch.
Alles Gute


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2017)

Hervorragend, danke!


----------



## Köchin (4 Januar 2018)

heute 04.01.18 bei mir: San Lorenzo, wusste meinen Namen (Sprecce ich mit Signora ...) Von mir kein "ja" nur "worum gehts denn?" um italienische Küche und Lebensmittel. Da habe ich gemerkt, dass es ein coldcall ist und mit einem "belästigen Sie mich nicht" aufgelegt. Falls weitere Anrufe kommen: neben meinem Telefon liegt eine Trillerpfeiffe


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2018)

Köchin schrieb:


> ...Falls weitere Anrufe kommen: neben meinem Telefon liegt eine Trillerpfeiffe



Kein guter Plan ...
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...trillerpfeife-gegen-werbeanrufe-11759854.html



> Eine Frau aus der Pfalz ist wegen Körperverletzung verurteilt worden, nachdem sie unerwünschte Callcenter-Anrufe mit einer Trillerpfeife abwehrte.


----------



## cc2812 (14 Juni 2018)

Mich hat heute auch die Firma San Lorenzo angerufen und wollten mir einen Probepacket senden. Als ich dennen mehrmals gesagt habe das ich es nicht will, hat er angefangen mich zu beleidigen. 
Hat mich gefragt ob ich Arm wäre und ob ich keine Freunde hätte usw.
Also Finger weg


----------



## Luzyonline (6 Juli 2018)

Leute, das nützt alles nichts! Werde seit mind. 3 Jahren von denen mit Telefonanrufen terrorisiert. Habe einmal was bestellt und auch bezahlt. War aber eigentlich zu teuer. Wollte nichts mehr. Die geben einfach keine Ruhe!  Habe schon in der Fritzbox  die Ländervorwahl von Italien gesperrt und  jede Menge andere Telefonnummern. Habe ihnen verboten mich wieder anzurufen -  Aber den Mitarbeitern in irgendwelchen Call-Centern ist das egal.  Ich lege jetzt nur noch kommentarlos auf.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2018)

Luzyonline schrieb:


> ...Habe schon in der Fritzbox  die Ländervorwahl von Italien gesperrt und  jede Menge andere Telefonnummern...


... und warum kommen die immer noch durch?


----------



## Lin (10 Juli 2018)

Habe heute Anruf von "San Lorenzo" bekommen. Zuerst sehr charmant, dann immer fordernder. Ein Probepaket kostet €87!  Nachdem ich unmißverständlich ablehnte, wurde ich als Hure bezeichnet, die ihn in den Arsch lecken soll. Erschreckend ist, daß  der Anrufer viele Details über mich wußte. Woher?
Schon viele Tage davor sind mir Anrufe, mit unterschiedlichen Ländervorwahlen, aufgefallen. Bin neugierig, ob sie sich wieder melden.
Achtung, sie üben massiven Druck aus! Nicht schwach werden!


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2018)

> wurde ich als H... bezeichnet, die ihn in den A...h l... soll. Erschreckend ist, daß  der Anrufer viele Details über mich wußte. Woher?


 Wozu diese Gossensprache? Woher wohl?


----------



## Mafi (24 August 2018)

Bio San Lorenzo versucht derzeit meine Mutter mit einem angeblich bestellten Paket unter Druck zu setzen. Ist das Paket jemals angekommen?
die Firma gibt es angeblich, sie hat auf jeden Fall eine Internetseite. Die Methoden sind komplett unseriös.


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2018)

Mafi schrieb:


> die Firma gibt es angeblich, sie hat auf jeden Fall eine Internetseite. Die Methoden sind komplett unseriös.


Es gibt unzählige   Internetseiten  von Abzockern. Ignorieren und ab in die virtuelle Tonne.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 September 2018)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder Anruf von San Lorenzo - Dame mit starkem Akzent - angezeigte Rufnummer 00390499940118.


----------



## karin maria (2 November 2018)

danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge. auch meiner Mutter ist das passiert.


----------



## Lisa Martha (10 Februar 2019)

karin maria schrieb:


> danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge. auch meiner Mutter ist das passiert.





karin maria schrieb:


> danke für die hilfreichen Beiträge. auch meiner Mutter ist das passiert.


Vielen Dank für die informativen Beiträge. Wurde bereits 4 x im Januar 2019 von einem freundlichen Herrn/Italiener angerufen, der mir erklärte, er habe 18 Jahre in D gelebt. Jetzt vertreibt er Bioprodukte aus Ligurien. Jedesmal wollte er mir unbedingt ein Auswahlpaket zuschicken, was ich jedoch deutlich abgelehnt habe! Auf meine Frage, wie er an meine Ruf-Nr. kommt, meinte er aus dem Telefonbuch. Beim nächsten Tel.-Anruf bin ich gewappnet....

Modedit: Doppel gelöscht


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2019)

Geht das jetzt auch wieder los? Ich habe bereits 5 Rufnummern von San Lorenzo geblockt, aber die sind ja diesbezüglich erfinderisch. Und wie hartnäckig die sind, wenn man kein Interesse bekundet. Wie die Kletten.......


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2019)

Man kann auch bestellen und kurz vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist widerrufen ...


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2019)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> angezeigte Rufnummer 00390499940118.


+390161214715 (Vercelli, Piemont, Italien)


----------



## Rosmarie (16 März 2019)

Bekamen ohne Bestellung ein Paket, das wir jedoch nicht annahmen. Nach einem Telefonat indem ich diesen Sachverhalt nochmal klarstellte, kam eine Rechnung. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2019)

Die Verweigerung der Paketannahme zeigt, dass man aktiv sein Widerrufsrecht ausübt. Da braucht keine Telefonate. Diese Halunken haben ohnehin eine ganz eigene Rechtsauffassung, die anscheinend mit deutschem Recht nicht vereinbar ist. S. g. Cold Calls sind in D unzulässig. Insofern dürfte wohl auch die Rechnung gegenstandslos sein. Trotzdem werde ich, wenn ich meine Rechnung bekomme, ohne Benennung von Gründen einfach widersprechen und mich anschließend ggü. dem Schurkeninkasso totstellen. Dass die Forderung eingeklagt wird, ist mEn sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Dass die Forderung eingeklagt wird, ist mEn sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Seit dem Start  dieses Threads vor 6 Jahren ist mir kein Fall  bekannt. bei dem das passiert wäre.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2019)

Sie sind wieder unterwegs, die San-Lorenzianer. Diesmal mit der Rufnummer *00390115627384*.


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2019)

Falls sie nicht gespooft ist





						AMERICAN PHONE NUMBER'S SEARCH - We Are Know Everything About USA/CA Number +17792218373
					

USA, Canada phone numbers. On our site you can find detailed description of the phone number, reviews about the owner, phone numbers belonging to the owner in North America.




					chi-sta-chiamando.com


----------



## jens th (3 September 2019)

+390171905943 heute erster versuch von denen bei mir.


----------



## WEISSENBERGER ELFRIEDE (13 Dezember 2019)

Auch ich habe heute eine " Bestellung" erhalten. Möchte aber keine weitere WAHRE bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> ... Dass die Forderung eingeklagt wird, ist mEn sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Die gönnen einem auch gar keinen Spass :-(


----------



## Colonia66 (16 Januar 2020)

^Die haben bei mir im Dezember angerufen und ich habe gesagt "jaja schick mal". Dann sollte ich einen Anruf kriegen für einen Sendungstermin, da hatte ich aber keinen Bock mehr und bin nicht mehr drangegangen. Seitdem bis zu 20 Anrufe am Tag. Insgesamt von 24 verschiedenen Rufnummern aus Italien, unfassbar!


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2020)

Colonia66 schrieb:


> Insgesamt von 24 verschiedenen Rufnummern aus Italien, unfassbar!


Die vermutlich  gespooft = gefälscht sind, um Nummersperren auszutrixen.
Sperren der Vorwahl von Italien  könnte helfen. 
( https://www.techbook.de/smart-home/telefonnummer-sperren-fritzbox )


----------



## Bluerose (4 März 2020)

Nachdem ich jede der Nummern gesperrt habe, die sie bei mir benutzt haben, hatten die heute die Frechheit anonym anzurufen.


----------



## Paul F. (3 April 2020)

Hallo Mitleidende!
Meine Mitbewohnerin hat sich in ihrer Naivität für die Kostprobe entschieden. Ergebnis: nicht das 70€ Paket wurde geliefert, sondern der Bote überrannte mich mit 4 (!) Kartons!

Heute werde ich urgieren, mal sehen was rauskommt....

Finger weg, würde ich sagen!

PS: ohne diese Firma auch nur im Ansatz verteidigen oder ihre aggressive Masche rechtfertigen zu wollen: vereinzelt sind die Produkte von sehr guter Qualität. So wurde ein halber Kilo Gänse Salami (Salami D‘Oca) um „nur“ 25€ geliefert. Ich würd niemals soviel  für eine Salami bezahlen, allerdings ist das günstiger als bei allen anderen Online Händlern. Dasselbe gilt für den 31€ Trüffel Käse „Crutin mit Trüffel“. Googelt man nach diesem ist San Lorenzo sogar der erstgelistete Anbieter.


----------



## BenTigger (3 April 2020)

Hier wurde ja auch nie die Qualität der Waren gemeckert.
Aber das unverschämte, teils ins aggresive schwenkende und aufdringliche Vorgehen der Verkäufer ist das Problem.

Wobei für mich dann die Frage aufkommt, muss ich für 25€ Salami und für 31€ Käse zum essen haben?
Nee, denn für das Geld bekomme ich doch auch einen sehr schönen Cask streng Single Malt Whisky von Islay


----------



## Paul F. (3 April 2020)

Paul F. schrieb:


> Hallo Mitleidende!
> Meine Mitbewohnerin hat sich in ihrer Naivität für die Kostprobe entschieden. Ergebnis: nicht das 70€ Paket wurde geliefert, sondern der Bote überrannte mich mit 4 (!) Kartons!
> 
> Heute werde ich urgieren, mal sehen was rauskommt....
> ...



Habe heute probiert die Firma unter der Nummer 0080006072001 zu erreichen, die auf der Rechnung angegeben ist. Als das nicht funktionierte, habe ich die italienische Rufnummer (+390183290074) gewählt. Ergebnis: „il numero non é in uso“. Auf der Homepage wird die Möglichkeit einer Stornierung nur an einer Stelle erwähnt, mit dem Hinweis man solle sich dazu mit dem Support auseinander setzen. Verwiesen wird auf die am Anfang genannte Nummer.....

Nun dachte ich, ich könnte das Packerl zurückschicken, allerdings kostet der Versand durch die österreichische Post 50€ pro Karton. Insgesamt haben wir 4 Kartons mit einem „Warenwert“ von 604,16€ erhalten.

Somit wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das wir resignieren und den Schmarn behalten.

Nur eines bleibt mir:
vor dieser Firma zu warnen!


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2020)

Schick einen Widerruf Einschreiben/Rückschein an die Vögel - und dann gehst zu Anwalt.
Kann aber dauern zur Zeit


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2020)

Dass es hier einen Anwalt braucht, bin ich mir nicht sicher, eher nicht. Ware bestellt aber davon viel zu viel zu bekommen, erinnert mich an einen *Irrtum*. In diesem Fall wäre der Vertrag nicht korrekt erfüllt und mithin insgesamt ungültig. Hippo hat Recht, ordentlich widersprechen, Ware zur Abholung durch den Händler auf- und Ruhe bewahren. Dann dem zu erwartenden Zahlungsnachdruck durch Gelassenheit Stand halten.

Die Forderung wird vermutlich an ein Inkasso abgetreten (das ist evtl. Teil des Geschäftsmodells) und da sollte man immer mit Widerspruch auf Schreiben reagieren, einmalig! Dann wartet man auf gerichtliche Schritte, für die man dann erforderliche Nachweise parat hat und schon wäre der Kas bissn.


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2020)

Dann habe ich ihn missverstanden - dachte er hätte schon gezahlt.
Wenn dem nicht so ist - widerrufen und aussitzen


----------



## Paul F. (7 April 2020)

Paul F. schrieb:


> Habe heute probiert die Firma unter der Nummer 0080006072001 zu erreichen, die auf der Rechnung angegeben ist. Als das nicht funktionierte, habe ich die italienische Rufnummer (+390183290074) gewählt. Ergebnis: „il numero non é in uso“. Auf der Homepage wird die Möglichkeit einer Stornierung nur an einer Stelle erwähnt, mit dem Hinweis man solle sich dazu mit dem Support auseinander setzen. Verwiesen wird auf die am Anfang genannte Nummer.....
> 
> Nun dachte ich, ich könnte das Packerl zurückschicken, allerdings kostet der Versand durch die österreichische Post 50€ pro Karton. Insgesamt haben wir 4 Kartons mit einem „Warenwert“ von 604,16€ erhalten.
> 
> ...



*UPDATE:*

Kürzlich sendete ich folgende Mail an San-Lorenzo:

"
Sehr geehrte Damen,
sehr geehrte Herren,

an den genauen Tag kann ich mich nicht erinnern, doch im Verlauf des vergangenen Monats erhielt ich einen Anruf, ob ich ein KOSTENLOSES Probierpacket zugeschickt bekommen möchte. Unter der Auflage, dass dieses unverbindlich ist, willigte ich der Zusendung dieses KOSTENLOSEN Probierpacketes ein.

Vorgestern nahm ich eine Bestellung entgegen und wunderte mich über ihren Umfang: Insgesamt vier (4!) Kartons wurden mir übergeben.

Darin befanden sich die in der beigelegten Rechnung (siehe Anhang) aufgelisteten Produkte. Eine Rechnung kommt allerdings einer Zahlungsaufforderung gleich, somit war die Aussage, dass es sich um eine KOSTENLOSE Zusendung handelt, eine Lüge. Dieser Zahlungsaufforderung werde ich selbstverständlich NICHT nachkommen, da ich nur - und zwar ausschließlich - der Zusendung eines KOSTENLOSEN Probierpacketes eingewilligt habe.

Zur Bereinigung dieses Sachverhaltes wollte ich mich mit Ihnen gestern in Verbindung setzen. Die Hotline unter der Nummer 0080006072001 ist „nicht wählbar“, die italienische Nummer „non é in uso“.

Es handelt sich bei den zugestellten Waren teils um verderbliche Produkte (Käse, Schicken, Salami et cetera), die ich allerdings weder bestellt habe, noch ihrer Zusendung im Zuge des (kostenpflichtigen) KOSTENLOSEN Probierpacketes zugestimmt habe!

Hiermit weise ich Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich mit Ihnen nie einen Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen habe. Sollten Sie anderer Meinung seien, bitte ich darum mir diesen Vertrag *instantan* zukommen zu lassen.

Die von mir nicht käuflich erworbene Ware werde ich nicht konsumieren.

Sie steht allzeit zur Abholung durch Ihren Versandpartner bereit.

Ich erkläre mich ausdrücklich nicht dazu bereit für allfällige Rückversandkosten aufzukommen.

Ich lege Ihnen in Ihrem Interesse eine rasche Reaktion nahe, da es sich - wie oben bereits erwähnt - um teils verderbliche Produkte handelt.

Ich ersuche Sie die weitere Kommunikation schriftlich zu gestalten, sprich ausschließlich postalisch oder per E-Mail. Auf Anrufe werde ich aufgrund Ihres aggressiven Auftretens nicht mehr reagieren.

Hochachtungsvoll
Paul Fxxx        Modedit: Name unkenntlich gemacht

PS: Sollten Sie in der Annahme verbleiben, dass ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen sei, so ist dieses Schreiben als unmissverständlicher Rücktritt von diesem zu verstehen. Hierzu sei gesagt, dass ich niemals einer Zustellung dieses Umfangs mit den in der Rechnung aufgelisteten Produkten zugestimmt habe."


Man hat sich bei mir entschuldigt und bietet mir nun an die Lebensmittel um 250 und den Wein um 260 Euro zu behalten.
Ich gedenke, das Angebot auszuschlagen. San-Lorenzo hat zugesagt sich um die Rücknahme zu kümmern.


----------



## Paul F. (19 April 2020)

Paul F. schrieb:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Kürzlich sendete ich folgende Mail an San-Lorenzo:
> 
> ...





*Update: *
Hab die verderblichen Produkte, die ansonsten entsorgt worden wären, für 1/3 des Preises genommen. Habe statt ~315€ 120€ bezahlt. 
Den Wein habe ich nicht genommen. San Lorenzo meint er würde zwecks Rücktransport einen Kurier schicken, bisher war das nicht der Fall.

PS: Transparente Preisgestaltung gibt es bei der Firma keine. Die Produktpreise auf der Rechnung stimmen mit denen auf der Hompage nicht überein. Wäre an sich nicht verwunderlich, da ja kaum Versandkosten verrechnet wurden. Allerdings sind selbst die Preise innerhalb von 24h nicht konstant und schwanken dabei um 5-10€. (Verglichen habe ich die Preise vom 7. & 8. April 2020)


----------



## Hippo (19 April 2020)

Paul F. schrieb:


> *Update: *
> Hab die verderblichen Produkte, die ansonsten entsorgt worden wären, für 1/3 des Preises genommen. Habe statt ~315€ 120€ bezahlt.
> Den Wein habe ich nicht genommen. San Lorenzo meint er würde zwecks Rücktransport einen Kurier schicken, bisher war das nicht der Fall.



Denen hätte ich was gehustet ...


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2020)

Und jetzt kännen die ihn ungeniert mit Massenwerbung und Telefonanrufen dichtmüllen, weil er nun zu deren Kundenstamm gehört.
Viel Vergnügen, die sind da durchaus sehr penetrant.


----------



## Biervampir (3 August 2020)

Ich wurde eben auch angerufen. Das erste Mal habe ich mich als Vertreter für Traktoren ausgegeben und habe gefragt, ob sie nicht Interesse an eben solchen hätten. Hatten sie leider nicht. Ich habe irgendwann den youtube Kanal von Callcenterfun gefunden und habe mich einigen seiner Tricks bedient. Man muss wissen, dass die Anrufer nach einem Protokoll arbeiten und es nichts schöneres gibt, als sie aus dem Protokoll raus zu bringen. Leider wollten sie mir kein Walfischfleisch liefern und der Tunfisch eignet sich nicht für Sushi. Skeptisch wurde ich dann, als die Dame meinte, am man könne mit den Nudeln kein Asia Essen kochen. Der krönende Abschluss war dann, dass ich mich als Arbeitgeber meiner Frau ausgegeben habe, die angeblich ein Aupair macht. Als dann meine Freundin wieder zurück ans Telefon verlang wurde, habe ich gesagt, dass es ihr nicht erlaubt ist während der Arbeitszeit privat zu telefonieren. Das Callcenter entgegnete, sie hätten jetzt schon 22 Minuten mit ihr telefoniert und wollen das Telefonat noch abschließen. Dann bin ich als Arbeitgeber sauer geworden und habe gesagt, die 22min bekommt sie vom Lohn abgezogen. Dann hat das Callcenter noch gesagt, sie wollen etwas liefern. Ich habe dann gesagt, mein Aupair will etwas privat an ihren Arbeitsplatz bestellen, gibt es sonst noch etwas, was ich wissen sollte? Sie hat dann irgendwann aufgelegt


----------



## Monilein (19 September 2020)

Wir hatten von Lorenzo auch schon viele Anrufe.
Meinen Mann hatten sie dann leider am Wickel mit dem kostenlosen Gratispaket von hochwertigen Produkten aus Italien.
Leider dank Abstellgenehmigung stand der Riesenkarton vor der Tür einfach. Die nervende Nummer habe ich mal zurück gerufen,  existiert nicht. Ist ja klar. Ich will den Karton nicht öffnen. am liebsten zur Post und zurück damit,  nach bella Italia.


----------



## Hippo (19 September 2020)

Aber erst am letzten Tag der Frist ...


----------



## Alexandra W. (8 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade auf San Lorenzo hereingefallen und habe telefonisch zugestimmt, dass sie mir ein Testpaket für 83€ zusenden dürfen. Ich habe mich aber versichert, dass ich nur bezahlen muss, wenn mir die Produkte zusagen. Nach dem Anruf kam mir die Sache jetzt komisch vor und ich habe über den Telefonterror dieser Firma und ihrem Geschäftsgebaren im Internet gelesen.
Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt?
Wie kann ich Widerspruch einlege? Oder kann ich das Paket einfach nicht annehmen?
Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2020)

Genau letzteres. Dann werden die zwar ein Feuerwerk der Belästigungen und Drohungen abschiessen - aber das kannst Du getrost abtropfen lassen oder Dir noch einen Spass draus machen. Für Anfänger im Antispamgeschäft ist aber ignorieren der sicherste Weg.


----------



## TKKR (4 Februar 2022)

San Lorenzo: Jetzt hat's meine Schwiegermutter erwischt. Mehrere Punkte sind interessant: Bestellt wurde laut Rechnung am 28.01.2022 von meinem Schwiegervater. Der war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon seit 2 Monaten verstorben. Statt einer Kontonummer war angegeben einen* Bankscheck mit einem Abriss der Rechnung an die Italienische Adresse zu schicken. *Anrufe kommen seit ca 4 Wochen mehrmals täglich unter unterschiedlichen Nummern. Der rest entspricht so etwa dem oben geschriebenen. Natürlich werden wir widersprechen. Natürlich werden wir die Polizei und die Verbraucherschützer informieren.

Säuerliche Grüße aus dem Süden der Republik


----------



## EinfachJuli (17 Februar 2022)

Habe heute einen Anruf erhalten und haben uns breitschlagen lassen! Was ich jetzt bereue nachdem ich das hier so alles lese… ‍ Kann man das irgendwie stornieren???


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2022)

Was  ist denn bisher   passiert?  Eine etwas genauere Beschreibung des Ablaufs  wäre hilfreich.


----------



## suomi? (15 Juli 2022)

‪+358 8 2113454‬ , angeblich eine finnische Nummer, hat es heute bei mir versucht. Die schlitzohrrigen Italiener alias "San Lorenzo", probieren es mittlerweile seit über fünf Jahren bei mir, bisher ohne Erfolg....


----------

